# Artikel-Kommentare ins Forum einbinden



## MikolajPL (18. Oktober 2018)

Mir würde es gefallen, wenn Kommentare zu den Artikeln in das Forum integriert wären (so wie bei pcgames.de und pcgh.de). Ich finde es einfach schade, dass manche interessante Diskussion nach 2-3 Tagen aus dem Blickfeld verschwindet.
 
Klar könnte ich im Artikel-Archiv stöbern und meine Meinung auch nach ein paar Tagen am Wochenende noch schreiben. Nur, wer verirrt sich dann mit mir dorthin? Wo ist der Austausch mit den anderen Usern?
 
Wurde dieses Thema vielleicht in der Redaktion bereits diskutiert? Und was halten die anderen hier von meiner Idee?
Ich bin auf alles gefasst. Auch auf die schonungslose Wahrheit, dass das was ich schreibe langweilig ist und niemanden interessiert ...
Hm. Habe gerade über die Forum-Suche die gleiche Frage vor fünf Jahren gefunden. Da bleibe ich mal realistisch ...

Quelle:
http://forum.buffed.de/topic/204055-kommentarfunktion-der-news-ins-forum-integrieren/


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Oktober 2018)

Ich bezweifle, dass das jemals passieren wird.

Die Foren- / Website-Software sind zu unterschiedlich gewachsen, so dass die Implementierung nicht so "einfach" geht.

Die Forensoftware zwischen Buffed und den anderen Seiten ist auch unterschiedlich.

Buffed nutzt IP.Board 3.4.9 und PCGAMES nutzt vBulletin.


----------



## ZAM (19. Oktober 2018)

Überlegt haben wir das schon einige Male, aber das wird in nächster Zeit so nicht passieren.

 

buffed.de nutzt im Gegensatz zu den anderen Seiten seit jeher ein separates Kommentar-System. Das ist der damaligen Entwicklung mit der WoW-Datenbank geschuldet, weil es keinen Sinn machte, zwei unterschiedliche Kommentar-Systeme zu entwickeln. Genau so unpraktisch war es, für jedes Item/Quest/NPC usw. fürs Kommentarsystem einen Thread im Forum zu eröffnen, da wäre jegliche Übersicht flöten gegangen.

 

Das für den Artikel-Bereich umzustellen wäre ein erheblicher Entwicklungs- und Konvertierungsaufwand, der momentan nicht geplant ist. Die Details habe ich in dem verlinkten Thread ja schon dargelegt. Außerdem steht aktuell auch die Frage im Raum, die Forensoftware mit den anderen Seiten zu vereinheitlichen. Hier wollen wir übrigens generell weg von IPB und auch vBulletin (Katastrophe bzgl. Plugin-Support und Anpassungsmöglichkeiten in Version 5+). ^^ XenForo ist der aktuellste Kandidat.


----------

